# Who fished the Packery Channel flats today?



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

you on this board?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe it was aguamala


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

What's up Billy Baroo? I fished the jetties today, not the flats. My neighbors brother did flyfish the flats today.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

just wanted to thank the person I run into sat morning for the info for that section. We discussed the EP baitfish imitation he was throwing if that helps and his buddie had landed a ladyfish if that helps.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Ill ask Tony if that was him you spoke with. You fly fish the corpus area often?


----------



## pesca con mosca (Jul 10, 2011)

Billy B - You and your wife met me on Sat a.m. at the flats and we discussed the EP. Did you all have any luck? Again the drum were on the flats but turned their nose up at everything I threw on Sat.

Dave


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

These two flies work good on drum Pescador con Mosca. Friend of mine has caught lots of drum on those. Hope pics load


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's other fly


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

pesca con mosca said:


> Billy B - You and your wife met me on Sat a.m. at the flats and we discussed the EP. Did you all have any luck? Again the drum were on the flats but turned their nose up at everything I threw on Sat.
> 
> Dave


Has you may of noticed, though I had flies, I didn't have my flyrod. Just killing time before we went to the beach. But I now have idea what to bring the next go round. smaller tan kwans and winged minnow patterns. EPs are cool but I think if you tied some smaller( and grey), you would have a bit more success...

I tie these...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

AguaMala said:


> Here's other fly


Tie those in burnt orange and you gots a sweet carp fly...jus saying.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

What is the material on the head?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Mason m said:


> What is the material on the head?


Spun craft fur.


----------

